# Self-hypnosis and pain relief



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just wanted to note that the self-hynosis I learned to control labor pain during childbirth has been very useful in controlling pain of IBS. Good stuff.







Angie the Ancient in Texas, US


----------

